# Where does Xcode look for header files?



## boyfarrell (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi everybody,

I have installed GSL GNU Scientific Library using the Darwin Ports Application.

The files are built and placed in folder call 'gsl' in directory /opt/local/include/. How do I tell Xcode to find the new GSL headers in this include directory? So that I can include as normal.

```
#import <gsl/gsl_math.h>
```

I have tried adding the directory to my PATH by adding it to my .profile. I have also added the directory to my environment.plist located in ~/MacOSX folder. Xcode just gives the "No such file or directory" error.

Any ideas?

Daniel.


----------



## HateEternal (Oct 17, 2005)

I haven't used XCode in a long time, and maybe you said this in a different way. But wouldn't you have to include that directory in your XCode project? I couldn't tell you the steps to do it though.

Most IDEs work that way.


----------



## Viro (Oct 18, 2005)

Go to Project->Edit Project Settings. Choose the Build tab, and do a search for the item "Header search paths". Add /opt/local/include to that.


----------



## boyfarrell (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Viro,

Cheers for that. Saves me a few weeks in writing my own interpolation etc functions.

dan


----------

